# Anyone used Dogus North Crypus



## floflo (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all,

Anyone used Dogus North Crypus ? Just need some honest feedback if anyone has used the for Donor IVF?


Thanks

Flo


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Floflo,

You would be better off posting on the actual clinic threads asking about DE rather than random posts re clinics in the DC or DE section. Dogus is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=342492.400

Please also note that copying & pasting the same message on different boards is considered spamming re site rules & will generally be removed.

Bundles
Site Management


----------

